# Cat People?



## daisyandoliver (Aug 2, 2012)

My mother and I are very allergic to anything with fur. (I'm an allergy pill popper. I love my animals!) But 2 of my cats will not stay off the kitchen table. Usually its when were not around. Then my kitty sits in my moms chair and it really bugs her. Is there anyway I can keep them off there? Maybe some type of homemade (or bought) cat repellent kind of thing?

Thanks!


----------



## Ape337 (Aug 2, 2012)

This is going to sound really wierd...
When my dog was alive he used to get on the couch after I left the house. He never did it while i was home bc he knew he wasn't allowed (hubby was a softie). My dog hated the sound of bubble wrap, and knew it just by sight. Sooo I put bubble wrap on the couch and that was that. I didn't even have to tape it down, just the sight of it was enough!:biggrin:
I would imagine a kitty wouldn't appreciate landing on a bunch of noise like that either!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 2, 2012)

Haha. I'll have to try it.


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 2, 2012)

Yup. I've heard of a similar theory with tinfoil. They don't like the sound and feel of tinfoil. Also, They don't like water so maybe a spray bottle.....spray them when they get up there....?

I had cats when I was little but as an adult, not my cup of tea. I will admit it grosses me out a bit to think of a cat digging in their litter box and then walking on my counter and kitchen table.....:yuck


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes! I just cloroxed the table. The one who gets in my moms chair is about 13 and it's a new thing she's started. The two that get on the table are about 4 or 5 and they aren't friendly and are very annoying.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 2, 2012)

Double posted oops.


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Aug 2, 2012)

agnesthelion wrote:


> Yup. I've heard of a similar theory with tinfoil. They don't like the sound and feel of tinfoil. Also, They don't like water so maybe a spray bottle.....spray them when they get up there....?
> 
> I had cats when I was little but as an adult, not my cup of tea. I will admit it grosses me out a bit to think of a cat digging in their litter box and then walking on my counter and kitchen table.....:yuck



I have two cats and that grosses me out, too, Lisa. I practically wipe the counters down every time I'm in the kitchen. And DEFINITLY before and after I make food, even though I do it so no food directly touches those surfaces...place mats and frequent wipes of the table are my friend, too. 

When Nytiri was little the apartment we lived in had high windows over where the bed was and she wasn't big enough to actually jump all of the way up, just hang on with her front paws to see out until she was forced to let go...right onto our sleeping faces. We read online that cats don't like the sticky sensation of tape, so we made duct tape rolls and stuck them up there...only to find out that she discovered that adhesive is sweet. Needless to say that didn't work. She's almost two and still goes crazy every time we get a package so she can "eat" the tape :rollseyes

Would it be too much of a hassle to throw an old towel or blanket over the chair before you leave and gently fold it up (without letting loose a snowshower of hair) when you get back?


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 2, 2012)

Its the kitchen chair I think she would pull it off trying to jump up.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 2, 2012)

What about the cat sitting on your moms chair doesnt she like? I have wooden chairs and used to use cloth cushions but since the cats liked to sleep on them (and I dont blame them as they were comfy) they did accumulate hair and they were hard to clean. I finally decided to throw the cushions out and just use the chairs with a plain wood seat. Problem easily solved 

Are your other cats getting on the table looking for food? Or are they just looking for a place to chill?


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 3, 2012)

If my mom touches anywhere where there is fur she will sneeze and her eyes blow up and she has trouble breathing, but that doesn't stop my dad from getting cats. Cat fur is the worst for her, so when she wipes off the chair and the fur flies around she just sneezes and has to go to her room and stay there and take an allergy pill and wait for the sneezing and swelling eyes to go down. The shampoo we use on our dogs helps with the allergens in their fur. The chairs we have are cushioned but its a part of the seat, no taking it off but they are leather like (and all scratched up at this point.) My two younger cats just sleep on the table and you can shoo them off or spray them with water all you want they just keep doing it. It really is annoying. 

My dad is a very very stubborn person and he got the new table and chairs a few years ago, so we probably won't be getting new chairs for a long while.

My mom wants to buy cat repellent from the pet store and spray it on the chairs, tables, and counters. If it was up to her, we would have ONE cat, and that would be my cat. 

I'm pretty sure my kitty may be sitting in my moms chair because my CATS allergies are acting up and we need to go get her a shot. Then she usually goes about her normal business. She goes through times where she wants to sleep in one place for a while. Before my moms chair it was in front of the door for a few weeks. So hopefully this is just another time where she thinks she NEEDS to sleep there and she will move soon enough.


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 3, 2012)

Ahh, I see. I didn't realize she had allergies. That's a tough one living with animals that you are allegic to. Probably would be best if someone else would clean the pethair from the chairs, etc. rather than let your mom do it 

Maybe use a sticky tape to pick the hair from the chairs? That way it wouldn't be flying around in the air. 

Not sure why the cats would pick the kitchen table to lay on. I know mine prefer to lay up high rather than on the ground but they don't get on the kitchen table or counter (they actually prefer my bed) I do use a spray water bottle to keep one of my cats from chewing my house plants and from pestering the birds. It works pretty good, many timesI just have to pick up thespray bottle and she knows to stop what she is doing.From time to time she will forget her manners and I have to reminder her though


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah, I usually do clean off the chairs and table. There is some 'cat repellent' they sell in pet stores that my mom wants to try. I'm allergic to fur and feathers as well but I still love my animals. I just have a lot of allergy pills in my system constantly.


----------



## Nela (Aug 5, 2012)

Do they have cat beds elsewhere? Houdina loves to pick a new spot regularly but I also have cushions, old pillows, and blankets scattered around the house for both cats. I, too, am allergic so I have to limit things. If she absolutely wants to use that chair, perhaps putting something over it would deter her. Perhaps she would still sleep on it but then you could just throw it in the wash or something. As for the table, I dunno. Mine really don't like citrus though so maybe using something that smells lemon-y or something of the sort would help.


----------



## RosieBunnie247 (Aug 5, 2012)

tin foil ! i use this for my rabbit who loves to site on are coffe table i put it overand she landed on it and it made a loud nosie and she ran away to her cage so fast i knew she wouldent do it again ! x:biggrin::biggrin2:


----------



## RosieBunnie247 (Aug 5, 2012)

try the thing that go on the chair there like pillows and they tie on and when you mum wants t sit there she could put the pillow in the floor !x:big wink:


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 5, 2012)

RosieBunnie247 wrote:


> tin foil ! i use this for my rabbit who loves to site on are coffe table i put it overand she landed on it and it made a loud nosie and she ran away to her cage so fast i knew she wouldent do it again ! x:biggrin::biggrin2:



So it worked for your bun? I'm jealous!! Agnes loved the noise so much she jumped on the couch MORE. She thought it was the coolest thing.....


----------



## RosieBunnie247 (Aug 5, 2012)

what about cling flim i put this on my fish tank cuz my rabbit tryeds to kick it and the cling flim get stuck to her feet so she dosent do it anymore so you could try that ?


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 5, 2012)

RosieBunnie247 wrote:


> what about cling flim i put this on my fish tank cuz my rabbit tryeds to kick it and the cling flim get stuck to her feet so she dosent do it anymore so you could try that ?



Ooh, very good idea!!!

Now, when you say cling film in the UK is that the same as clear wrap? Like, we are talking about the stuff you use in the kitchen to seal tops of food containers, right? Lol


----------



## RosieBunnie247 (Aug 5, 2012)

yep and works great !x


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 5, 2012)

Never had this problem--my allergies to cats are such that we only had them outdoors when we live in California. I will keep all these ideas in the memory bank though.


----------



## cwolfec (Aug 5, 2012)

I saw on a tv pet show that to deter cats from scratching on furniture. you put double stick tape there, and they absolutely hate the stickiness. I wonder if you could put a few strips where she lands on the table and on the chair. Once they figure out this isn't fun anymore, hopefully they'll stop!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 5, 2012)

The only thing with tape is my dad won't let me on the table cause it'll take the finish off. She hasn't been sleeping in the chair lately I guess she found somewhere else to sleep lol. But the cats that get on the table, I cleaned it with bleach and they now jump up sniff and get down. So Idk. Lol.


----------



## Oxy Rabbit (Aug 6, 2012)

There is a product called "Sticky Paws " you could put on an old tablecloth on the table when you aren't using it. Also i came across this electronic reppellant but haven't tried it yet.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003HHFW8S/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Also there is this from Petsafe that i have heard has good results:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0017XBDPA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Hope this helps


----------



## daisyandoliver (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

